# Thanks!



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I would personally like to say *Thank You*  to everyone who helped me during my first attempt at casting at the NE Regional held in Crisfield, MD. I had lots of fun meeting everyone on Saturday and getting sound advice that, with practice, can only improve my casting distance. 

My first cast of about 300' left me feeling that my casting could definitely be improved. With a lot of help from everyone on knots, techniques, and setup I know that I can achieve 400, 500, or maybe even 600'!

Special thanks goes out to Bob (Director Sportcast USA) and James (Director, Capital Longcasters) for all their help before, during, and after the event.

Bob - Thanks for all your help by answering all kazillion questions I had about gear, set up, and dates/times. As I left early Saturday afternoon, I forgot to contribute for the food and drinks. Please send me a PM and I will send a contribution soonest.

James - Thanks again for showing me a new cast that will definitely improve my casting. James showed me the "Brighton Cast" which I tried at the practice area. My first time trying this new cast would have put my cast over the trees at the end of the practice field had I not stopped it in mid flight! It was gone! Too bad I could not capitalize on this new cast during my last cast at the event - I think I just got a little nervous but I know this cast has great potential. 

Looking forward to attending the next casting practice at Annacostia and the next casting event. Things can only get better! 

PS - I used my OM heaver rod and my conventional Daiwa reel for the event. You can use any outfit you want as long as the line/shocker and sinker are approved. Don't think that you have to have special long distance casting equipment. Come one - come all!


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Sandcrab
Great post.Glad to see you had a good time.
Your message to other newcommers was perfect.
Take your time and listen to people like James, Earl,Richard and Charlie and you will see your distances jump in no time.
Bob


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Was nice to meet you. With your spirit and determination you should go "far". Now if we can just get that retirement thing going!.....

BTW - It was the South River I was trying to think of. Reports say they were trolling up some nice Stripers at the mouth just the other day. Could be some shorebound action near there, but I'm not familiar with exactly where. I believe folks can cast/fish/wade from somewhere on the north shore, in view of Thomas Point Light. You may already know about that. Will.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

If you guys can help SandCrab's distance, you can help anyone!!   

If I ever buy a decent rod, I'd like to come out. Maybe I'll show up once just to watch.

I have definitely hit a wall with my distance.


----------



## Barracuda (Aug 30, 2001)

Hey Sandcrab, what's a Brighton cast?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

So, can you all help improve someone's distance even if their gear sucks? I guess if its in the technique I could come learn some things even without good equipment.?


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

SC. don't tell all your secrets.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Come to the events!  Feel the power!


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Sandcrab,

We are always available if you want any additional help. My number and email address are listed below. You are welcome to hit me anytime.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Is 30/8 Power Pro tornament approved?I might meet up with you guys next time you are down at Anacostia.


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Hi Baracuda,
Long time, no see. You used to come out to casting practice on Saturdays. You missed the extreme casting clinic in October where the Brighton and other casts were taught and demonstrated. Maybe you will be able to make the next extreme casting clinic or come out to practice with Longranger one 
Saturday. Hope to see you one Saturday.


----------



## Barracuda (Aug 30, 2001)

Jamcaster: Good to know I'm not forgotten! I messed up my left elbow (I'm right-handed) last summer--I was practicing my casting for about 90 minutes one day, and I must have been doing something wrong. I managed to avoid surgery and get better (pretty much, anyway). I'm cleared to start practicing again, but I'm afraid I've lost whatever improvement in form I gained last year. 

Anyway, I do hope to get out again soon with you all on Saturdays.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Only mono line can be used in a Sportcast Tournament.I don't think anyone would mind if you cast it at Anacostia.
Bob


----------

